# New To Us 2004 21Rs



## Jeff D (Sep 13, 2011)

Picked up my first TT almost two weeks ago. We were thinking about a pop-up but decided to skip that baby step up from a tent. The family we purchased it from took it out on one last trip to the beach and before heading home, dropped it off in our driveway. We took the interior down to parade rest, scoured every inch and made many improvements; all new blinds / curtains / bedding, 22" Samsung 1080p (custom built aluminum frame to attach the articulating mount in the existing TV shelf), a Blu-ray player, and even some framed photo enlargements from our summer trip to Oregon. We get new awning fabric in a couple days.

Almost decided to take her on her maiden voyage this coming weekend...decided against it seeing as it's our 20th wedding anniversary. Might have been our last if I let the stress get to me...I'm a little nervous because I've never owned a trailer or towed anything. This is a mom and dad only weekend and the kids would have been bummed to miss out on our first trailer camping experience. We will definitely get her on the road before the end of the month.

The trailer looks great and everything works. The only thing that is concerning to me are the dump valves. I was expecting valves and instead I have two threaded rods poking out from the sealed underbelly. There are no handles. Can someone tell me what those looked like? Are these valves pretty reliable. I don't see any evidence of leaks but I would feel better if I could visually inspect those valves periodically.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM!!!

And congrats on your 21RS. They are a very nice unit.... Sounds like you are missing the "T" handles for the Black and Grey tanks. They should screw on to the rods. On my 2008 21RS, the Black tank is on the left. Right is for the Grey tank. You should be able to get new handles at any TT dealer, or ONLINE. The valves are reliable, but just remember to use RV type Toilet Paper. It breaks down faster....


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Even though you are a Broncos fan, I will congratulate you on obtaining the most popular OB model in this forum.

We love ours too and didn't even get a 7 year itch with her.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

We have the same model, you will love the upgrade from a tent.


----------



## Jeff D (Sep 13, 2011)

First of all, let's clarify something; I am a native San Diegan and lifelong Chargers fan. The only time I can bring myself to root for the Broncos is when they play the Raiders! I ordered two new replacement valve handles online. They were a couple bucks a piece. The other stuff I ordered set me back another $150. I didn't know that I needed the "other stuff" until I saw it. Then I realized that I couldn't live without it any longer. Holy cow there are a ton of fun things to buy for a trailer!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Jeff D said:


> First of all, let's clarify something; I am a native San Diegan and lifelong Chargers fan. The only time I can bring myself to root for the Broncos is when they play the Raiders! I ordered two new replacement valve handles online. They were a couple bucks a piece. The other stuff I ordered set me back another $150. I didn't know that I needed the "other stuff" until I saw it. Then I realized that I couldn't live without it any longer. Holy cow there are a ton of fun things to buy for a trailer!


I'm a native Orange Countian and I hate the Chargers, Raiders and 49'ers. I am a KC CHIEF fan back to 1988. Needed to have an AFC team to root for against these CA AFC teams I dislike.

But because you own an OB, I can forgive you your sickness.

Btw, I never realized the Bolts had a Bronco looking mascot in their shield. Looks like the Denver Bronco to me.


----------

